# Into the Stolen Lands - A Kingmaker Adventure Path



## liair2 (Aug 24, 2010)

A hybrid PbP-d20Pro game using the Kingmaker Adventure Path with light to moderate modifications.  For those unfamiliar with d20Pro check out the link.  I do have some guest slots available at the moment so you may not have to even purchase a license.  I'd be willing to purchase additional guest slots for players if I am blown away by your character creation :biggrin: 
The rest of the campaign will be hosted on Obsidian Portal.

Game will primarily be played on scheduled Sunday early afternoons, typically biweekly.  I am currently central time and have one eastern time zone player so the start time is flexible at the moment.

Number of Players
Looking for 3-5 players.   If I get a large number of interested players I will consider party balance and character background when selecting players.
Please do not apply if you have played in this adventure path.

Character background and creation requirements-
1st level
Average hitpoints per level (Half+1)
Average starting wealth for class
Point buy 20 points
Two Traits (Limit one per category)
Advanced Players Guide base classes are allowed
All Pathfinder Companion books are allowed
Include a short visual description of your character, at least a paragraph for character background, and please define at minimum one clear long term character goal.
Please submit application via PM.


House rules -
Limited skill and feat retraining will be allowed with minimum IC investment (gold and time requirements).  Class level retraining will be allowed with more intense IC requirements.
All prestige classes will have a role-playing requirement.  If you know of a prestige class(es) you would like to play please put it in OOC information on your character so it can be considered.
I will also allow very limited 3.5 materials with approval.  (Give me a good story explanation)


*If you are interested you do not need to do a full character sheet at this time.*  I would rather have some creative character design information.  The game mechanics can be hashed out after we agree your character will work well in the campaign.

Check out the Kingmaker Player's Guide for detailed information about this adventure path, and character creation hooks.


----------



## liair2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking for at least 2 additional players.   I have set up an Obsidian Portal page with more information.

Kingmaker | Obsidian Portal


----------



## Bigkilla (Aug 30, 2010)

Man, you don't know how bad I want to play in this game. Unfortunately I run my game on Sundays using D20pro


----------

